# Just an FYI . . .



## ChrisL (Mar 24, 2018)

Cage free does NOT mean fresh air and freedom.  Keep that in mind when you think you are doing something good by buying "cage free" meat or eggs or something.  I thought it meant that the animals were free roaming but it does not mean that at all.  It only means they are not kept in a cage.  Most often, they are still kept in just a big stall type of area that is just as filthy if not more than any cage.


----------



## fncceo (Mar 24, 2018)

It's an EGG.  It doesn't taste any better if the chicken gets his own deck chair and cabana.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 24, 2018)

fncceo said:


> It's an EGG.  It doesn't taste any better if the chicken gets his own deck chair and cabana.



Yes but some people want the animals they eat to be treated well while they are alive and maybe in a bit cleaner, more sanitary environments.  Chicken farms (big huge ones) can be really quite disgusting and filthy I've heard.  People want to think of their chickens as pecking seeds off the ground on a nice farm, you know?


----------



## Marion Morrison (Mar 24, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> > It's an EGG.  It doesn't taste any better if the chicken gets his own deck chair and cabana.
> ...



Chickens eat a lot more than seeds.


----------



## fncceo (Mar 24, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> > It's an EGG.  It doesn't taste any better if the chicken gets his own deck chair and cabana.
> ...



Chickens are disgusting creatures.  They wouldn't survive ten minutes in the wild.  They aren't going to live actualized, meaningful lives.  They're food.


----------



## aaronleland (Mar 24, 2018)

I don't care if a chicken was brutally gang raped before I eat it, as long as it still tastes good.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 24, 2018)

fncceo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > fncceo said:
> ...



My aunt has chickens and hers are not dirty at all.  She keeps their pen nice and clean and they have a little area (a patio if you will) where they can go outside and hang out whenever they want.  She has them for the eggs only.  She already named them, so . . . . 

I think she has like 5 chickens and 1 rooster.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 24, 2018)

aaronleland said:


> I don't care if a chicken was brutally gang raped before I eat it, as long as it still tastes good.



Supposedly, they taste better when they are killed humanely.  Adrenaline gives meat a gamy flavor and can make the meat tougher believe it or not.  That is one reason why hunters like to take out a deer with the first shot.


----------



## fncceo (Mar 24, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



I had two chickens .. named one fettuccine and the other Kiev.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 24, 2018)

I would prefer the animals I eat at least have a humane life while they are alive.  I would be more than willing to pay a couple of extra dollars for that, and I think it is the right and the good thing to do.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 24, 2018)

fncceo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > fncceo said:
> ...



Not supposed to give names to animals you plan to eat.  That is a sign of attachment, even if you named them after food.    You are giving them meaning by naming them.


----------



## aaronleland (Mar 24, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



I had two pet roosters as a kid. Henry and Henriette. We'd let them run around loose in the yard. They'd come in and out of the house. The night my stepdad put them in a cage a coyote got them.


----------



## fncceo (Mar 24, 2018)

aaronleland said:


> The night my stepdad put them in a cage a coyote got them.



Why would he put chickens in a cage with a coyote?


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 24, 2018)

aaronleland said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > fncceo said:
> ...



Aww.  That sucks.


----------



## Pogo (Mar 24, 2018)

fncceo said:


> It's an EGG.  It doesn't taste any better if the chicken gets his own deck chair and cabana.



Yeah ummm.... "taste" is not the point.

Wwwwhoooooosssssssshhhhh


----------



## fncceo (Mar 24, 2018)

Pogo said:


> Yeah ummm.... "taste" is not the point.



It's food ... taste is the _ONLY _point.


----------



## aaronleland (Mar 24, 2018)

fncceo said:


> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> > The night my stepdad put them in a cage a coyote got them.
> ...



Looking back, we really should have thought that through.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 24, 2018)

I can't even understand how people can treat an animal bad anyways.  I really love animals.  I could probably get attached to a chicken.  I wish they didn't taste so good.  Lol.


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben (Mar 24, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> > I don't care if a chicken was brutally gang raped before I eat it, as long as it still tastes good.
> ...


The Chinese say that adrenaline provides healthy properties that the body can use. For instance they believe that high adrenaline meat helps male virility. 
That is why I always ask wait staff if the cow was tortured prior to slaughter. That way I can make sure the Mrs. is happy with the meal and at home. 
Food for thought!


----------



## strollingbones (Mar 24, 2018)

fncceo said:


> It's an EGG.  It doesn't taste any better if the chicken gets his own deck chair and cabana.




wrong a free range chickens eggs are much better eggs than store bought eggs....richer color and denser yolks...my chickens are true pastured chickens...which is the new term ...instead of free range...pastured means they are let out into a large field...daily....mine are allowed to roam freely then cooped at night....


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 24, 2018)

fncceo said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah ummm.... "taste" is not the point.
> ...



No it isn't.  They are living creatures that feel pain and stuff.  There is no reason why they shouldn't be treated better while they live and also be killed humanely.  I can't understand why it's necessary or why anyone would be happy or satisfied that a living creature is being neglected or even abused while it is alive and then killed for food.  It is pretty arrogant for sure.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 24, 2018)

strollingbones said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> > It's an EGG.  It doesn't taste any better if the chicken gets his own deck chair and cabana.
> ...



They are better.  The yolks are way more yellow in color too when I get them from my aunt.  Unfortunately her chickens are getting older and aren't producing like they used to so I don't get that many anymore.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 24, 2018)

If there is a hell, then surely those who abuse and torture animals, children, elderly people, or anything that can't fight back must end up there because that means they cannot be very good people.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 24, 2018)

Tijn Von Ingersleben said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > aaronleland said:
> ...



Oh, the same people who think tiger penises make them more virile?  Good Lord.  Let's give credit where credit is due.  Chinese people are good at math.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 24, 2018)

Tijn Von Ingersleben said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > aaronleland said:
> ...



Do you eat tiger penis too?  The Chinese say, penis too small?  Eat tiger dick and make love like tiger in order to please wife.  ROFL.


----------



## aaronleland (Mar 24, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



You had me at "tiger penises".


----------



## strollingbones (Mar 24, 2018)

i bet she knows someone who sells eggs....i only keep hens...


----------



## toobfreak (Mar 24, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> Cage free does NOT mean fresh air and freedom.  Keep that in mind when you think you are doing something good by buying "cage free" meat or eggs or something.  I thought it meant that the animals were free roaming but it does not mean that at all.  It only means they are not kept in a cage.  Most often, they are still kept in just a big stall type of area that is just as filthy if not more than any cage.




An egg might be an egg, but stress affects animals, they feel love, fear and pain just as we do and it affects the quality of their meat and as an animal advocate, if I can buy an egg from someone that gives the hens a bit better quality of life, I would rather occasionally spring a few more pennies in support of that.  There simply is no excuse for much of the inhumanity and barbarism animals have suffered down through the years at the hands of mankind simply because they don't have a voice they can raise (to us) in their defense.  I believe SOME of the cage free eggs do indeed allow their hens to roam more freely and live much better and I am not so cheap, jaundiced or jaded to rationalize paying a little more for eggs is akin to giving them a hotel just so that I can save 10¢ . . . .


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben (Mar 24, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


----------



## fncceo (Mar 24, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> They are living creatures that feel pain and stuff. There is no reason why they shouldn't be treated better while they live and also be killed humanely.



You need to stop anthropomorphizing animals.  They aren't Disney critters.  They don't sing and they aren't wise-cracking sidekicks to princesses.  

The chickens don't know the difference between a coop and a 5-star resort in the Bahamas.  They're chickens, they're born, they're used for eggs, they die and become a chicken salad sandwich.  We've been raising chickens in coops for a few thousand years now and it didn't become 'torture' until a few years ago.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 24, 2018)

strollingbones said:


> i bet she knows someone who sells eggs....i only keep hens...



Chickens, hens, whatever they might be.  What is the difference between a chicken and a hen?    I thought a chicken was just all encompassing whereas a hen means a female chicken and a rooster is a male chicken.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 24, 2018)

fncceo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > They are living creatures that feel pain and stuff. There is no reason why they shouldn't be treated better while they live and also be killed humanely.
> ...



No animal wants to be caged up and covered in it's own feces and other animal feces.  And I don't really want to eat chickens that lived a life covered in their own feces either.  Besides that, for the purposes of eggs, the happier and more well cared for, the more the chicken will produce eggs.  When they are kept in filthy conditions, they are more prone to being unhealthy and even diseased.


----------



## fncceo (Mar 24, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> No animal wants to be caged u



It's a chicken ... it doesn't have a hierarchy of needs that include self-actualization or unconditional love.  It wants to be warm and not eaten by foxes.  

A coop provides both those needs quite adequately.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 24, 2018)

The only reason why these animals are kept in such a condition is because of money and greed, arrogance and ignorance and maybe sometimes just plain cruelty.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 24, 2018)

fncceo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > No animal wants to be caged u
> ...



I am assuming that you have never seen videos about how your food is REALLY treated.  It is disgusting.


----------



## fncceo (Mar 24, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> The only reason why these animals are kept in such a condition is because of money and greed



The entire history of humans has been a quest for adequate sustenance.  Providing food for all at an affordable price isn't greed ... it's the greatest human good.


----------



## fncceo (Mar 24, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> I am assuming that you have never seen videos about how your food is REALLY treated



This is how my food is REALLY treated.






A few hours later, it's treated much differently ...


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 24, 2018)

fncceo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > The only reason why these animals are kept in such a condition is because of money and greed
> ...



No it isn't.  There is no reason why they can't keep more sanitary and humane conditions for any animals.  

You should really watch some videos too.  If you think these animals are kept in good condition and are healthy animals, then you really don't know what you're talking about.  So, if you are just a heartless bastard who puts his stomach ahead of an animal's welfare, then the cleanliness of your food sources should at least be of concern.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 24, 2018)

fncceo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I am assuming that you have never seen videos about how your food is REALLY treated
> ...



That won't look so appetizing after you watch some of these.  Lol!  

disgusting chicken farm - YouTube


----------



## fncceo (Mar 24, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> That won't look so appetizing after you watch some of these. Lol!



I know what happens to food.  I'm not some schmuck from the city. I know where meat comes from and it's not Safeway.






Commercial food production, which may be upsetting to those who think animals sing, dance, and star in animated movies, is part of the reality of feeding the 8 Billion people on this planet.  It's done as hygienically and humanely as economics permit.


----------



## fncceo (Mar 24, 2018)




----------



## ChrisL (Mar 24, 2018)

Arrogant selfish people who are lower beasts on the totem pole than any dirty chicken, I can tell you that much.   

Anyways, I'm sure most people are aware that animals do not sing or dance or star in movies (although some of them actually do dance and star in movies!)  

All of your inherent pompous arrogant human behavior aside, the animals deserve better treatment while they live.  It isn't that expensive to keep a clean and humane environment.  It can be done and it is done in some cases.  



fncceo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > That won't look so appetizing after you watch some of these. Lol!
> ...


----------



## fncceo (Mar 24, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> Arrogant selfish people who are lower beasts on the totem pole than any dirty chicken,



This is going to come as a total shock ... but people are more important than animals.  Our duty to human life supersedes the lives of animals ... no exceptions.  There is no excuse for the unnecessary mistreatment of animals but ... for the record ...
_
I would personally murder with my own hands every chicken on this planet to save the life of one New York City crackhead.
_
If you're not willing to do the same, your priorities are completely out of whack.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 24, 2018)

fncceo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Arrogant selfish people who are lower beasts on the totem pole than any dirty chicken,
> ...



A crackhead?  Wait, don't let me find you posting on the death penalty threads then.  K?


----------



## fncceo (Mar 24, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Capital punishment saves human lives.  Studies show that 97.8% of all murderers don't re-offend after receiving the death penalty.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 24, 2018)

Anyways, sometimes these food animals are kept in despicable and deplorable conditions.  It is inhumane and unnecessary to treat any living creature in such a manner.  So, at least give people a decent choice and don't try to trick us by claiming something is "cage free" when in reality you are just sticking them in a much LARGER cage with a bunch of other chickens while they are fighting and pecking each other's eyeballs out and their wounds are full of feces, and they are sick and diseased, and then they are slaughtered and you are eating them.  That is gross and cruel.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 24, 2018)

fncceo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > fncceo said:
> ...



Oh, so then you wouldn't actually kill all the chickens to save a human life.  The point of the matter is, these companies try to trick people into thinking they are treating the animals humanely when they aren't.  Are they charging more for these eggs that are alleged "cage free?"  Probably.


----------



## fncceo (Mar 24, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> then they are slaughtered and you are eating them



With 17 herbs and spices ...


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 24, 2018)

fncceo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > then they are slaughtered and you are eating them
> ...



I don't even think that is chicken.  Some of that shit is way too big to be a chicken, or they are pumping them FULL of steroids.  Questionable indeed.


----------



## fncceo (Mar 24, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> Oh, so then you wouldn't actually kill all the chickens to save a human life.



If it came to that ... with a smile on my face.

There are some humans I would kill to save human life as well ...


----------



## fncceo (Mar 24, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Question all you want ... but you can't question that ...


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 24, 2018)

fncceo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, so then you wouldn't actually kill all the chickens to save a human life.
> ...



Good grief.  Are you actually going to make this into yet ANOTHER Nazi type of thread?  This is the food forum, to remind you.  Let's keep things in perspective here.  

Now, like I already said, the point of the matter is that these companies use word games to trick people into thinking they are treating animals in a humane way when they are not.  They are more than likely charging extra money for eggs and chickens that are "cage free."  It is a scam and people should know that.  I and many other people would be willing to pay extra money for food that is from places where they do treat the animals humanely and where they live in a clean environment.


----------



## Pogo (Mar 25, 2018)

fncceo said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah ummm.... "taste" is not the point.
> ...



Patently absurd.  If that were the world we lived in we'd all be bulimiists.

DOUBLE Wwwhoooooossssshhhhh.


----------



## Pogo (Mar 25, 2018)

strollingbones said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> > It's an EGG.  It doesn't taste any better if the chicken gets his own deck chair and cabana.
> ...



Far as I understand, and admittedly I'm not standing in a grocery store right now, "cage free" is one designation put on egg cartons, and "free roaming" is another.  I take those to mean two different things, no?


----------



## Pogo (Mar 25, 2018)

fncceo said:


> This is going to come as a total shock ... but people are more important than animals.


 

The colossally idiocratic arrogance of the self-infatuated speciesist.

Predictably followed by:



fncceo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, so then you wouldn't actually kill all the chickens to save a human life.
> ...



Note the camera angle --- the poster is one of the marching drones.  Logically so, since he's afflicted with the same superiorist arrogance as they are.


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 1, 2018)

Pogo said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> > This is going to come as a total shock ... but people are more important than animals.
> ...



Even if he was to think that people are more important than animals, does that make it okay to treat the animals in an inhumane manner?  I don't think so.  In fact, if we really were superior, we would not want to treat the "lower animals" badly.  

The last batch of eggs I bought I made sure they said "free range" and were from a fairly local farm.  That is all I really wanted to say, is to be careful of the wording on egg cartons, that when they say "cage free" that doesn't mean they are free roaming birds.  I have no clue how this turned into posting pictures of marching Nazis.


----------



## Dekster (Apr 1, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > fncceo said:
> ...




The cages on some farms isn't about cruelty though.  It can be about protecting the fowl from predators.  A free range chicken would be coyote food in our area pretty quickly.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 1, 2018)

Dekster said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



It may indeed be, but from the bird's perspective, she's still confined.

I'd still like to know if there's a (regulatory) difference between labeling a carton "cage free" and labeling it "free range".  There oughta be.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 1, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > fncceo said:
> ...



As far as certain people's cavalier attitude toward Life as expressed in the homocenticity where it's even possible to view another LIfe form as "it's just food", that's another manifestation of the culture of death we live in.  It starts with the whole "dominion over the earth" bullshit, which is ancient political propaganda used as a pretext for exactly the kind of anti-Life crapola he just articulated, and then genocide.


----------



## Dekster (Apr 1, 2018)

Pogo said:


> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



The USDA requirements are that to be labeled cage free it has to not be kept in a cage and to be free range it has to have access to the outdoors even if that access is never used or that they are in a caged area once out doors.  Unless the are certified by the HFAC as humanely raised, your free range eggs could very well be coming from just as poor conditions as my plain old 89 cent a dozen Aldi eggs (or whatever it is.  I never look at the price of eggs from there.  They are cheap).

When I can get them, I do get some local farm eggs from an old lady who treats her hens like they are her granddaughters, but she is very hit and miss with those.  When I do get them, they are mighty good.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 1, 2018)

Dekster said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Dekster said:
> ...



Aldi's eggs are 38 cents. At least around here.

They don't purport to be 'cage free' or 'free roaming' or anything, but I shied away from buying them simply because the price looks suspiciously low.  Even though I sort-of trust Aldi's integrity generally.

If they sold the same eggs for 78 cents I'd be more likely to buy 'em.  38 cents just makes me think 'what's wrong with them?'


----------



## Dekster (Apr 1, 2018)

Pogo said:


> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



They have lower overhead than a lot of groceries, but my understanding is that the market became flooded with eggs after a supply shortage cause by the bird flu.  Prices shot up so producers put a ton more hens in to replace them and oversaturated the market.  I see people buying whole carts full of eggs there.  I am always thinking WTF would that woman need 20 dozen eggs.


----------

